# [SOLVED] Problem with installing epson stylus c88+ onto windows vista 64 bit



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

I have recently build a new computer with windows vista ultimate 64 bit edition. I have a home network at home made of 4 computers (2 laptops, 2 desktops). I have a dell dimension 4700 desktop with Windows XP Pro Service Pack 3 on one end of my house acting as a print server which has a Epson Stylus c88+ connected to it. My new build computer is on the other end of my house and is connected to my network via a internal wireless adapter. I am trying to install my Epson printer on my dell onto my build computer as a networked printer. Here is what happens when I try:

1. I go to the printers control panel (under classic view)
2. I choose "add printers"
3. I click on "add a network, wireless, or bluetooth printer"
4. The computer searches for printers on the network and finds the epson. I click on it and it tries to connect to it.
5. It then gives this message: "The server for the 'EPSON Stylus C88 Series' printer does not have the correct driver installed. If you want to search for the proper driver, click OK. Otherwise, click Cancel and contact your network administrator or original equipment manufacturer for the correct printer driver." I then click ok.
6. Then a window appears asking for a file it can't find, but the file description it asks for is: "The file ".INF" on (unknown) is needed."

I have no idea what file it is asking for. I tried using the disc it came with, but vista doesn't recognize the drivers on it due to the fact the disc only has support for Windows 2000 and XP. I have tried looking around on the Epson site with no luck. I have also tried talking with the Epson tech support, but all they keep sending me back is instructions to install my printer LOCALLY! I know the computer should have those drivers on file somewhere, but I don't know how to set that up. It is not a networking issue, the computer can talk to the dell and it does see the printer. I need help either finding the driver for it online or on the computer.

I am at my wits end on this, does anyone know what to do here?


----------



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Problem with installing epson stylus c88+ onto windows vista 64 bit*

P.S. I have tried looking around online for drivers, but I can't find any.


----------



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Problem with installing epson stylus c88+ onto windows vista 64 bit*

anyone have any ideas or know of a driver that is online?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Problem with installing epson stylus c88+ onto windows vista 64 bit*

Hopefully you can find something useful from these links............

Drivers & Software
http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...=63059194&infoType=Downloads&platform=Windows

Vista Compatible Printers
http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...UseBVCookie=yes&noteoid=86150&type=highlights

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/co...ters & Scanners&sc=Ink-Jet Printers&os=32-bit

Alternative
http://www.driversdown.com/drivers/21978.shtml


----------



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Problem with installing epson stylus c88+ onto windows vista 64 bit*



Houndog777 said:


> Hopefully you can find something useful from these links............
> 
> Drivers & Software
> http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...=63059194&infoType=Downloads&platform=Windows
> ...


The only vista 64 bit download available from epson is a program that works with the printer but has no drivers. All the Microsoft link does is lead back to the epson download page. As far as the alternative link is concerned, will that work? It says its for a Epson Stylus Photo R2400 Printer. Is that compatible with a Epson Stylus C88+ ?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Problem with installing epson stylus c88+ onto windows vista 64 bit*

Hi, 
That last link should be....
http://www.driversdown.com/drivers/21885.shtml
It's for XP64, but I think you've already tried that.

Have a look through this........
http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/Help/3f04f06b-269f-4576-a6f7-ed17952d5e031033.mspx


----------



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Problem with installing epson stylus c88+ onto windows vista 64 bit*



Houndog777 said:


> Hi,
> That last link should be....
> http://www.driversdown.com/drivers/21885.shtml
> It's for XP64, but I think you've already tried that.


idk what happened the first time I tried it, but I tried that link and and the drivers in it worked! thanks for the help!


----------

